# Dog Shampoo / Dog Soap



## tjturner (Jan 28, 2014)

I am not sure if this is in the right section but I had someone ask me if I make a shampoo for dogs. What would be the best way to do this

Also I had another customer asking if I made soaps for dogs.  I do melt and pour but not sure how to go about making something like this


----------



## lsg (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is a link for dog shampoo using M&P.  Be careful of any essential oils used, some dogs have an allergic reaction.  Do some research on the oils you are using before making the soap.

http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_dog_bone_soap.htm


----------

